# During my 30 day Vacation from that OTHER site :).



## seatonheating (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all, sayin hello. Don't know why I'm banned but I am. Dumb.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

None of us who get banned ever know why


----------



## seatonheating (Nov 23, 2010)

RoBoTeq said:


> None of us who get banned ever know why


I must've been hitting the bottle and don't remember .

Anyways, see ya back there on the 19th .

Hey, we never talked about that Coleman trip, what's doin with those? Economy too bad?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

seatonheating said:


> I must've been hitting the bottle and don't remember .
> 
> Anyways, see ya back there on the 19th .
> 
> Hey, we never talked about that Coleman trip, what's doin with those? Economy too bad?


 Factory trips are set up by local distribution as well as paid for by local distribution. Let your local Coleman/Luxaire/York distributor, whichever you prefer, know you are interested in the product and would like to see the factory.


----------



## seatonheating (Nov 23, 2010)

RoBoTeq said:


> Factory trips are set up by local distribution as well as paid for by local distribution. Let your local Coleman/Luxaire/York distributor, whichever you prefer, know you are interested in the product and would like to see the factory.


 
Naw, they are lame and are tightwads. Johnstone is really going due south over here, no joke.

Wouldn't be surprised if they closed some stores. They are terrible.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

seatonheating said:


> Naw, they are lame and are tightwads. Johnstone is really going due south over here, no joke.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they closed some stores. They are terrible.


Johnstone Supply is still one of the largest independent distributor of JCI product nationwide, as they are the largest independent distributor of Goodman products. It depends on who owns your particular Johnstone Supply. Being a franchised company with many private owners along with still many branches that are corporate owned, the quality of Johnstone Supply branches can vary greatly from one to another.


----------



## seatonheating (Nov 23, 2010)

RoBoTeq said:


> Johnstone Supply is still one of the largest independent distributor of JCI product nationwide, as they are the largest independent distributor of Goodman products. It depends on who owns your particular Johnstone Supply. Being a franchised company with many private owners along with still many branches that are corporate owned, the quality of Johnstone Supply branches can vary greatly from one to another.


 
I can appreciate that, but, man, they are really clueless in all 6 branches here.

Soon as our balance is paid off there we are exclusively going to use Gensco. Smarter counter guys, better account tracking, and better stock.

Easy choice really.


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

I knew I recognized you guys I got banned permanently for being very honest about everything.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

refermadness said:


> I knew I recognized you guys I got banned permanently for being very honest about everything.


Yea, yea, that's what we all say:yes:


----------

